# E60 pic from the Roundel



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

From page 13 of the May 2003 Roundel.

It looks very tall and weird, esp. in this shot :thumbdwn: ...


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

looks squished.....very narrow imho.:dunno:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Looks, well, uh....hmmm :dunno:

Chris :rofl:


----------



## Preppy528 (Apr 9, 2003)

I think the oval area (depressed) around the kidneys looks VERY strange, and the lack of a shelf bumper is kinda whack as well.


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh no! Yall need to quit hating the car!! It'll grow on you, I swear!

:tsk:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

roxnadz said:


> *Oh no! Yall need to quit hating the car!! It'll grow on you, I swear!*


A good design requires no getting used to or growing on. :tsk:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *A good design requires no getting used to or growing on. :tsk: *


It looks different :rofl: :rofl:

:angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *It looks different :rofl: :rofl:*


:flipoff:


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

alee said:


> *A good design requires no getting used to or growing on. :tsk: *


I know, I was being facetious.  I think the car looks like ass in its current form.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

roxnadz said:


> *I know, I was being facetious.  I think the car looks like ass in its current form. *


Oh good, I was going to have to put you on my hate list.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

alee said:


> *From page 13 of the May 2003 Roundel.
> 
> It looks very tall and weird, esp. in this shot :thumbdwn: ... *












"I find your lack of faith disturbing."










The front on shot of the car kind of reminded me of the Darth Vader helm if anyone was wondering what the heck that was all about.


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

alee said:


> *A good design requires no getting used to or growing on. :tsk: *


 Exactly!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

alee said:


> *A good design requires no getting used to or growing on. :tsk: *


Although I'm still ambivalent on this one it really depends on what your expectations are prior to viewing the new design. I know a lot of stories about buildings that were panned by the publc and the architectural press when they first appeared and later on became viewed as great designs. E60, ahead of it's time?


----------



## eliyale (May 9, 2003)

> I know a lot of stories about buildings that were panned by the publc and the architectural press when they first appeared and later on became viewed as great designs. E60, ahead of it's time?


Yes, but for every unheralded landmark, there are 500 universally despised designs that look like ass forever.

The 7-series has been out for a couple of years now. Still looks like a POS. Ditto the Z4. I don't care what anyone says, the new 5-series looks like a deee-lux Pontiac Grand Prix.

Think about it: did the E46 have to "grow on" you?


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

eliyale said:


> Yes, but for every unheralded landmark, there are 500 universally despised designs that look like ass forever.
> 
> The 7-series has been out for a couple of years now. Still looks like a POS. Ditto the Z4. I don't care what anyone says, the new 5-series looks like a deee-lux Pontiac Grand Prix.
> 
> Think about it: did the E46 have to "grow on" you?


The 7 still looks a bit quirky to me but it's growing on me, especailly in person in a dark color. I like the Z4 a lot in every color but Urban Green. And yes, the E46 didn't win me over right away, I had to get used to it a bit. :dunno:


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

Topaz330xi said:


> *The 7 still looks a bit quirky to me but it's growing on me, especailly in person in a dark color. *


I suspect that when most people say "it's growing on me" what they mean is "I quit worrying about its ugliness and began to appreciate the automotive engineering/technology contained therein--it's still a great ride."

What do you think people would be saying about the 7's design if it had appeared as the 2002 Chevy Impala?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

While I do find the front-end ugly-- that shot isn't the most offensive I've seen--although in lighter colors when I can better see that stupid curvey cutline between the hood and the grille-- I hate it. For some reason, its generally the side shots that I dislike the most-- they remind me of a prototype Camry. The rear looks like a Kia Rio that melted. I never seem to tire at venting my hatred of Bangle designs...:eeps:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I like the interior dash, but not the interior door. Still hate the exterior, but i'm not the target market yet. : puke:


----------

